# AMERICANS !!! Please read !!



## HEPPERS (Mar 22, 2001)

Please help me ! I live in England and am going to America soon for two weeks. Im worried sick because I can only eat certain things and am not sure if I can get the things to eat over there !!Ok basic list is:Kellogs Rice KrispiesTreacleRice Rice Noodles(plain)Chicken CarrotsRice cakesAs long as I know those things are available over there I can survive the two weeks i think!Anyone tell me if those things are available and are easy to get hold of ???


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Kellogs Rice Krispies - YESTreacle - I have no idea what this is!Rice - YESRice Noodles(plain) - YESChicken - Of course!Carrots - We're not a 3rd world country you know!Rice cakes - YEP


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

This guy only eat Rice and chicken...Yes this is available here.We also have eggs and running water.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

What about your concern regarding. " Give us a bash at the bangers & mash me muther used to make"??


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

HeppersYou'll be fine...Treacle is just molasses I believe.It would be brilliant of you to get your molasses, chicken, toasted rice ceral (OK get branded Rice Kripsies if you insist!) and other stuff at a "whole foods" store so you know it has been minimally processed. Food processing has assumed the importance and prevalence of religion in the USA such that anything which has any connection to dirt at any point in its lifespan is now bloody well allowed to be called "natural".Just shop at a whole foods store and read the labels, and you will have a jolly good trip.MNLChairman"Draft Tony Blair for President" Committee


----------

